# Blu-ray Phillips 5500/55, no enciende



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Jul 11, 2015)

blue ray lo conecto a la red aparecen sus voltajes de 5v y 12v normales al presionar el power no prende ...revise los pulsadores y estan ok..sus voltajes estan bien .busco el diagrama ....gracias



                                     SAMUEL


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ten colega:

El manual del service, con diagramas, imagenes de desarme, etc.
Lo unico, esta en inglés

http://manualestec.philcare.com.ar/AUDIO_Y_VIDEO/BLURAY/BDP5500.pdf


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Jul 16, 2015)

Gracias por el diagrama...lo reviso y te comento....gracias


----------

